# Walstad style?



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

Walstad style...What is this? Could someone explain this to me?


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

*Low-tech, low-light, low-maintenance heavily planted...*

"Walstad" refers to Diana Walstad, author of a book titled Ecology of the Planted Aquarium: A Practical Manual and Scientific Treatise for the Home Aquarist. She advocates the usage of natural sunlight, plain soil substrate and fish as a complete eco-system. Both the fish waste and food comprise the fertilization, sunlight complements the standard "hood light", etc.

It works! With this method, plant growth is slower than one sees in the CO2-additive tanks, but the plants are healthy. I have two small tank that I've tried this with, although admittedly not _purely_ "Walstad". My enthusiasm to set up probably overrode reading all instructions to the last "."! 

Regardless, they require _very_ little filtration, plant growth is fine. There is a very tiny bit of algae here and there, but nothing gets out of control.

It's a very interesting book, but is a bit more scientific-leaning. I admit that on my first read quite a bit went over my head, but what I did not understand still stuck with me, and I am reading up on other things to see how they fit in with what I do understand.

I recently found Tom Barr's web site. Actually _last night_ and one of his articles very clearly explained some big questions I had, but could not reconcile: why do both the "Walstad" approach _and_ the "high-tech" CO2 approach work? His article is at http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=395. (I ended up subscribing, so I'm not sure if that's publicly viewable or not! Give it a try.)

Hope that helps! I'm still working on getting my head around all of these concepts.

-Jason


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

You should see her and many of her followers (for lack of a better word) start appearing here soon. She had a forum over at AquaBotanic called 'El Natural'. I'm guessing it'll soon appear as the same over here. I've only got one tank, and it's currently high tech, but many really seem to enjoy her approach, and quite a few folks were fairly active in the forum.

From what I've heard...stay tuned....
Brian.


----------



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

Interesting method....I'm gonna try this one on one of my tanks.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

They're awsome and low maintenence. Here's a summary of Diana's recommendations. and a thread where I did a photo documentary of a little hex tank I just set up at work as a Natural Planted tank.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

You might also want to check out Rhonda Wison's site: www.naturalaquariums.com

I Have see her tanks. Theay are all natural (not even any filtration) and they are fantastic!


----------



## Tahsequah (May 1, 2006)

*new and tied Diana W el natural and love it*

Fairly new to planted tanks I tried and I like the D.W way
here is a pic of my 10g practice tank


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Part of the appeal of the method is not having to constantly test the water, add fertilizers, change water, etc. The soil layer really has helped keep my plants healthy. I don't have the courage to go completely without filtration, but I've gotten down to a powerhead with quick filter in my 2 faster growing tanks. I'm not big on constantly fussing with water parameters, so the basic ideas of Walstad's methods suits me. BTW, is there a forum for natural tanks here? Have I just missed it?


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

cs_gardener said:


> BTW, is there a forum for natural tanks here? Have I just missed it?


The Aqua-Botanic forums, including Diana Walstad's "El Natural", will be moving here shortly I understand. She was the moderator over there and I assume she will be the moderator over here as well.

Can't wait! 

-Jason


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

cs_gardener said:


> BTW, is there a forum for natural tanks here? Have I just missed it?


See my post above: www.naturalaquariums.com Great site.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Hi, I'm an "El Naturel" fan/member. I love my soil-based tank that I based on Diana Walstad's method. No algae, plants thriving like they never did with plain gravel. In fact, I'm starting another one right now, and I need to get some advice! Where oh where is "El Naturel?"

BTW, there's a big difference between Walstad tanks and the ones on naturalaquariums.com. Diana Walstad uses soil as a substrate, nutrient provider, and carbon source. Therefore, nothing is added to this type of tank--no ferts, no CO2, no nothing---just water for topping-off. Soil is the integral part of a natural tank. I noticed that on naturalaquariums.com gravel substrates are used.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

There is some very nice analyses and info on Tom Barr's web site (barrreport.com) about non-CO2 tanks with "low light". Gives a nice complement to the info in Diana's book. I think I have ended up working into a bit of hybrid situation. In a tank with soil and "low light," but gets some sunlight some mornings and not requiring a lot of maintenance, but I also have started to use various Seachem fertilizers and trace elements. I have noticed quite a dramatic improvement in the plants since starting that. And the little bit f algae that was there has been receding, along with the water column clearing!

There has not been enough time to give any real info on that, but so far it looks promising. And the dosing is pretty quick and easy.

-Jason


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

If you are interested in the low tech approach of Diana Walstad, you really should get her book first. Until you become more experienced, it is wise to follow one approach in detail before trying to mix different approaches together. Ms. Walstad will be moderating her own forum here very soon.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree folks should get the book.
I';m not sure if what I suggest is really a hybrid system or not, it's just relieving the limitation that is placed on a non carbon enriched tank. They often run low on a mnay nutrients, this is why many species fade out and cannot be kept rather than some unknown reason. K+, Fe, GH, NO3, and PO4, can run very low without that much impact on many plant species, other species are more demanding and less competitive, therefore adding a small amount once a week or so, works quite well.

If you look at old recommendations for ferts from year's past, they often suggested weekly dosing and they did not add CO2 either.

Excess N and P suggested the system was not balanced fish wise as it would build if you had too many. These same ideas applied to a CO2 enriched tank really do not apply and where/are a source of the myths that where applied to all planted tanks. 

Non carbon enriched tanks can have a fair amount of N and P added from KNO3/KH2PO4/TMG etc without issue. But you do not need to rely nearly as much nor be so critical about dosing them, why? The instaneous demand and rate of demand over time is very slow by comparison to a CO2/Excel enriched tank.

So you can have the fish/waste supply most of the ferts (as well as the substrate), it does not need to be present in the substrate, but it's a good idea and a good back up, CO2 enriched tanks are not any different there, but the demand and growth rate is faster, not the need.

When you slow the growth rates down via light and no carbon, then you can get away with much more flexible dosing and not worry so much about things. 

But..........if you run things a little light and you want some picky plants using this method, a weekly top off of GH, KNO3, KH2POO4 and a little TMG etc will help and not build up.

If you believe it is building up, don't dose for 1-2 weeks and note plant health and growth visually.

Things and problems happen more slowly in a non CO2/carbon method so there's a large amount of wiggle room.

Taking this lower light apporach, adding CO2 wil also improve the rate of growth and health of many oplants should you not have the paitence, but the arguements for non carbon enrichment in planted tanks are very very strong.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

